# Katy Perry & Rihanna - Enjoying the sun and sea in Barbados 21.04.2009 x30 (Update x1)



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2009)

​


----------



## Tokko (23 Apr. 2009)

16 more




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Sachse (24 Apr. 2009)

Zwei so schöne Frauen zusammen, herrlich


----------



## Q (20 Jan. 2010)

Danke Tokko für den schönen Post! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2010)

wundervoll


----------



## canil (26 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder! :thumbup:


----------

